# 2014 National Amateur Retriever Championship LIVE Coverage......



## T.Lanczak

Welcome Retriever Fans!!!!

It is that time of year again when the days grow long and Retriever Enthusiast's travel from all corners of the earth to view, volunteer, & participate in competing for the coveted title of the 2014 NATIONAL AMATEUR RETRIEVER CHAMPION! 

An extraordinary event that challenges every aspect of retriever training and the talents bestowed upon these fine retrievers. Only the best of the best will be here in Roseburg,OR to compete. The retrievers who have earned a BLUE ribbon and two additional points in one fashion or another to qualify for the championship stake will be given a chance to display their skills over 7 grueling days and 10 intricate series. 

This event is reported to you LIVE by Retriever News and THANKS to our gracious SPONSORS Purina, Avery, Ainley, Rammin Retrievers, Mountain Top Custom Kennels, and YBS Media we invite you to participate in the experience of this classic event known as the 2014 NATIONAL AMATEUR RETRIEVER CHAMPIONSHIP!!!

Click on the link below to start following the excitement:

http://2014narcblog.theretrievernews.com/


----------



## EdA

Yay Tera, you and Gwen do a great job, I hope you have a good internet connection this time, looking forward to being there and following the blog if my At&T connection is good.


----------



## T.Lanczak

Don't forget Tina Styan too! We enjoy reporting the news on these awesome dogs, yours included Mr.Ed!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Tera always enjoy your reports Thanks Mary Lynn


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Remind me how I sign in to blog? Doesn't seem to post THX


----------



## huntinman

T.Lanczak said:


> Don't forget Tina Styan too! We enjoy reporting the news on these awesome dogs, yours included Mr.Ed!


Wasn't Mr. Ed a talking horse?;-)

Go gettem Doc, have you and Holland in my Pickem... (Who doesn't?)


----------



## EdA

huntinman said:


> Wasn't Mr. Ed a talking horse?;-)
> 
> Go gettem Doc, have you and Holland in my Pickem... (Who doesn't?)


Holland and I appreciate your support, we will do our best to live up to your expectations! We have a terrific training group and we have had 3 great days of training on three different and excellent properties. Many thanks to Jerry and Jane Patopea for arranging for and organizing training for the National Amateur!


----------



## huntinman

EdA said:


> Holland and I appreciate your support, we will do our best to live up to your expectations! We have a terrific training group and we have had 3 great days of training on three different and excellent properties. *Many thanks to Jerry and Jane Patopea for arranging for and organizing training for the National Amateur*!


Pre-Nationaled with Jerry and Jane several times. They are great and run a tight ship! Tell them I said hello!


----------



## EdA

huntinman said:


> Pre-Nationaled with Jerry and Jane several times. They are great and run a tight ship! Tell them I said hello!


We are training at their place tomorrow but they will be somewhere else with their group. The various training groups have assigned properties Monday-Saturday with detailed directions and important information printed in a packet. Very well organized and each place we have been has had great water and land.


----------



## captain2560

Thanks Tera and crew for keeping those of us who can't be there up to date. To my friends Bill and Pat Barstow who have two dogs qualified, best of luck to you.


----------



## sapitrucha

Thanks Tera!! Updates are awesome for the working people!! Holland, Slider, Gracie, and Chilli!! Bring it back home to Texas!!


----------



## birdthrower51

Anxiously looking forward to the start of the NARC & all the reports. Even though the event catalog says I will be there helping with the Hostess committee, (Don't know where they got that idea, lol) I will be back in Iowa glued to the internet & phone cheering on all by friends.
Thanks to the team for keeping us informed.


----------



## T.Lanczak

Thanks everyone for your appreciation to the News Team! It is certainly much appreciated (I think that's a double negative or positive  hee hee) We would love for any & all to sign in to the BLOG comment, participate, & CHEER on your Favorite Teams!!!!! Trust me when I say they will be checking the BLOG! Again Enjoy!


----------



## lizard55033

gonna have to follow


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Thanks for the reports. Guess I was trying too early on the Blog. Working fine now. THX


----------



## Jamee Strange

Thanks Tera, Gwen, Tina and the rest of the News crew! You gals always do a great job! I look forward to reading the blog next week. I am super jealous that I can't be there, but will live vicariously through you all


----------



## zipmarc

Checking.
At least 10 characters.


----------



## Brenda

Dog 33 starts Slider


----------



## 8mmag

I see the Callbacks are more up to date than the blog...by about 10 dogs.


----------



## JS

From the blog: "Mat is facing due south". Then "Wind is now stronger from the south making the marks all downwind". ??? 

Sounds like they are running INTO the wind???

JS


----------



## huntinman

JS said:


> From the blog: "Mat is facing due south". Then "Wind is now stronger from the south making the marks all downwind". ???
> 
> Sounds like they are running INTO the wind???
> 
> JS


In the same description she said all the marks are now downwind and hard to find....

Mat must be facing due NORTH


----------



## JS

huntinman said:


> In the same description she said all the marks are now downwind and hard to find....
> 
> Mat must be facing due NORTH


Right ... doesn't figure.

JS


----------



## Lynn Moore

Mat is facing south.


----------



## Gary M

Tera - thank you for what you are doing, especially for those that cannot attend. Good luck to everyone


----------



## huntinman

Lynn Moore said:


> Mat is facing south.


OK, but how could a wind out of the south make the birds be downwind?


----------



## Breck

What is the record for highest number of un-titled dogs running the National Am?
Tks


----------



## Breck

Are these two dogs related? Sure sounds like it! 
.
97. FC-AFC Trulines Walla Walla Sweet (Pink), LF, Mark MedfordFlyer: Drilled it!
R: Stepped on it!
Blind: three whistles for a pretty in pink completion to this blind retrieve.
.
102. FC-AFC Mercy Mercy Mercy Me (Mercy), LF, John Stracka
Flyer: Pinned it!
S: Hammered it!
Blind: nice job with three whistles carrying Mercy to the bird.


----------



## Jennifer Henion

Regarding wind: My uneducated observation from the gallery. The dogs are running up hill at quite an angle. The terrain is such that the line is down in a bowl with hills rising in every direction. The wind is tricky in that kind of terrain. Even on top of the hill where the gallery was, the wind was swirling a bit.


----------



## jollydog

Mat is/was due South - she probably meant wind changed
To being more North than west to east.
We got weather and wind change often but to my knowledge 
not out of the south in your face.


----------



## huntinman

Are they done for the day now?


----------



## Jennifer Henion

We left at 4:05 during a gun change and they had 22 or so dogs left. They are likely done now.


----------



## blake_mhoona

If you look at the callbacks page they have an H for nitro which is dog 27 I believe so something tells me they prolly made it to dog 32 and finished the 1/2 series. I think the blog is still on 14 though. Obviously it takes longer to keep a detailed record than just putting H down for a dog none the less they are doing a good job

question for the educated folk: do you think sliders pop and return to the line (at 3 feet away) was ruled as confusion and that's why he was allowed to run the blind or does he possibly face not getting called back for popping? He's a nice dog hate to see it happen but would love an explanation. A lot of peoples picks are on the line...


----------



## huntinman

blake_mhoona said:


> If you look at the callbacks page they have an H for nitro which is dog 27 I believe so something tells me they prolly made it to dog 32 and finished the 1/2 series. I think the blog is still on 14 though. Obviously it takes longer to keep a detailed record than just putting H down for a dog none the less they are doing a good job
> 
> question for the educated folk: do you think sliders pop and return to the line (at 3 feet away) was ruled as confusion and that's why he was allowed to run the blind or does he possibly face not getting called back for popping? He's a nice dog hate to see it happen but would love an explanation. A lot of peoples picks are on the line...


No one said he popped. It's totally up to the judges though. They may have called it confusion and if so, no harm no foul. If they call it a no-go, they will drop her... But as a judge, I would have done it then rather than give her hope. (If I felt it was a no go)


----------



## Breck

From description Slider did not Pop nor was it confusion, which applies to blinds only, or a no go.
What sometimes happens on marks is the dog may be sent with too soft a voice and after taking a few strides returns to handlers side. A pop means dog sat and required handling. What seemed to happen here is likely a non issue. Same happened to me once and got 2nd place.


----------



## EdA

The specific wording is "confusion (by the dog) as to whether or not it was sent". Since I did not see the incident I do not know what happened but I suspect that is a non issue unless it happens again.


----------



## Charles C.

Breck said:


> From description Slider did not Pop nor was it confusion, which applies to blinds only, or a no go.
> What sometimes happens on marks is the dog may be sent with too soft a voice and after taking a few strides returns to handlers side. A pop means dog sat and required handling. What seemed to happen here is likely a non issue. Same happened to me once and got 2nd place.


I agree that it's probably a non-issue, but not that confusion applies on blinds. Any failure to go on a blind is a no-go and mandatory elimination. On marks, the scenario you describe is considered confusion and a very minor fault unless repeated. I'm biased when discussing Slider, but without having seen the work, I'm guessing the judges will consider it confusion.


----------



## AmiableLabs

Breck said:


> From description Slider did not Pop nor was it confusion, which applies to blinds only, or a no go. What sometimes happens on marks is the dog may be sent with too soft a voice and after taking a few strides returns to handlers side. A pop means dog sat and required handling. What seemed to happen here is likely a non issue. Same happened to me once and got 2nd place.


From your lips to the judges' ears! 

Go Slider!


----------



## huntinman

Heres the wording from the rule book:
30. In marked retrieves, if a dog, after having been sent to retrieve, (1) returns to his handler before finding the bird, with or without having been called in, except in those cases of confusion of the dog as to whether he was really ordered to retrieve; (2) stops his hunt; or (3) fails to pick the bird up, actually leaving it after finding it, it shall be sufficient cause, unless there exist in the opinion of the Judges valid mitigating circumstances, to justify elimination from the stake.

Hope it was a non issue! Go Slider!


----------



## Breck

Right.
I sort of miss spoke on the confusion bit, sorry.

.
.
on another note, suprised to see 25% of the field handled on 1st series double.


----------



## EdA

Breck said:


> Right.
> I sort of miss spoke on the confusion bit, sorry.
> 
> .
> .
> on another note, suprised to see 25% of the field handled on 1st series double.


Not surprising if you saw the terrain and the set up, the dogs went downhill then uphill on all three birds, beautiful grounds and a well designed test that was completed in one day.


----------



## mngundog

Is the Blog not updated?


----------



## huntinman

mngundog said:


> Is the Blog not updated?


Yes, it is now...


----------



## BonMallari

kudos to the judges for designing a challenging test that was certainly no "gimme" based on the number of "name" dogs that handled, but for also making great use of the time and available light..Great to see the 1st series start and end on the same day..cant wait to see what day 2 and the 3rd Series brings


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

huntinman said:


> Heres the wording from the rule book:
> 30. In marked retrieves, if a dog, after having been sent to retrieve, (1) returns to his handler before finding the bird, with or without having been called in, except in those cases of *confusion of the dog as to whether he was really ordered to retrieve*; (2) stops his hunt; or (3) fails to pick the bird up, actually leaving it after finding it, it shall be sufficient cause, unless there exist in the opinion of the Judges valid mitigating circumstances, to justify elimination from the stake.
> 
> Hope it was a non issue! Go Slider!


Would this not be a reason? Hopefully it doesn't occur again and the Handler knows the reason why, and correct.


----------



## blake_mhoona

i'm sitting here like "man this blog is 3 hours late on the third series" then i realized they are on PST and not CST.

did abby scratch because she was in heat or injury?


----------



## BrettG

blake_mhoona said:


> i'm sitting here like "man this blog is 3 hours late on the third series" then i realized they are on PST and not CST.
> 
> did abby scratch because she was in heat or injury?


I just got in from morning training and was thinking the same thing then it hit me, pst.


----------



## blindfaith

Anybody know which direction the birds are being thrown or did I miss something?


----------



## Breck

Um both 1 & 2 L/R. pic hard to see so I zoomed in on guns 1 & 2. maybe shows how hard these 2 marks look then a big swing right to flyer.
.







.
.
.
I think this satellite view is reasonably close to what the test is. middle may be a bit shorter.
.







.
.
43°16'51.44"N, 123°15'39.21"W


----------



## zipmarc

What's "tretchorus terrain"? Love the word, but h-uh?


----------



## Cowtown

zipmarc said:


> What's "tretchorus terrain"? Love the word, but h-uh?


It says it right in the blog: rocks are jagged and hills are steep. 

Or are you just looking to correct spelling?


----------



## Breck

So what's Dr Tim saying to dat chessie in the pic?


----------



## Breck

Will bloggers maybe fill in the one word descriptions, what I assume are placeholders for a number of dogs, with a little more info later on when they get a chance to catch up?


----------



## EdA

It is a beautiful setting, the gallery is high on a hill behind and to the side of the line with a great view of the test. There have been intermittent rain showers this afternoon which do not seem to have affected the work which has generally been above average. While there have been few handles there have been some significant hunts on the MB when dogs who were far away from the AOF seemed to be attracted toward the bird by something they saw, smelled, or heard.


----------



## Breck

"dogs who were far away from the AOF seemed to be attracted toward the bird by something they saw, smelled, or heard"
.
Um, things that attract dog to the retired blind...
>sound, chit chatting on cell phone carries far.
>smell, wafting cigar smoke will suck a dog in from afar.
>sight, nice bright white bird bag visable from where dog aught not be, a far away.


----------



## zipmarc

Originally Posted by *zipmarc*  
What's "tretchorus terrain"? Love the word, but h-uh?



Cowtown said:


> It says it right in the blog: rocks are jagged and hills are steep.
> 
> Or are you just looking to correct spelling?


Didn't look like a typo. A good new word to add to the dictionary.


----------



## BonMallari

EdA said:


> It is a beautiful setting, the gallery is high on a hill behind and to the side of the line with a great view of the test. There have been intermittent rain showers this afternoon which do not seem to have affected the work which has generally been above average. While there have been few handles there have been some significant hunts on the MB when dogs who were far away from the AOF seemed to be attracted toward the bird by something they saw, smelled, or heard.


cool description...sounds like its the TPC golf course at Las Colinas


----------



## Jennifer Henion

BonMallari said:


> cool description...sounds like its the TPC golf course at Las Colinas


It's a lot like Napa valley, with more trees, more sheep and more rural. Cooler weather, too. In other words, perfect.


----------



## Jennifer Henion

Not sure if anyone's already mentioned it, but Mike Boley and his dog Chili did a nice job! And what a nice guy!


----------



## BonMallari

Jennifer Henion said:


> It's a lot like Napa valley, with more trees, more sheep and more rural. Cooler weather, too. In other words, perfect.


not sure if Mr Kahn's ranch is the former Vollstedt property but it is a beautiful area...great pinot noir and pinot gris wines in the area


----------



## BonMallari

did anyone else notice that most, if not all the male handlers either have gray or silver hair...I havent seen pictures of some of these guys in years but now I dont feel so old....well at least for a few minutes


----------



## 2tall

Breck said:


> So what's Dr Tim saying to dat chessie in the pic?


Breck, I had the same question!


----------



## EdA

BonMallari said:


> did anyone else notice that most, if not all the male handlers either have gray or silver hair...I havent seen pictures of some of these guys in years but now I dont feel so old....well at least for a few minutes


Check out the pictures on the Blog from the cocktail party, the handsome young man with his gorgeous wife is Rhett Sage, number 103 at his first National and a valuable member of our pre national training group.


----------



## blake_mhoona

Breck said:


> Will bloggers maybe fill in the one word descriptions, what I assume are placeholders for a number of dogs, with a little more info later on when they get a chance to catch up?


I think someone else took over the blog around dog 100. If I had to guess it was a woman with detailed and funny descriptions "Al Capone-put a hit on that mark" etc. to a man with descriptions that a man would say "small tight hunt, large hunt, etc"


----------



## EdA

blake_mhoona said:


> I think someone else took over the blog around dog 100. If I had to guess it was a woman with detailed and funny descriptions "Al Capone-put a hit on that mark" etc. to a man with descriptions that a man would say "small tight hunt, large hunt, etc"


Nice try mhoona but no guys under the tent, just Tera, Tina, and Gwen and they are doing a great job!!!!!!


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

BonMallari said:


> did anyone else notice that most, if not all the male handlers either have gray or silver hair...I havent seen pictures of some of these guys in years but now I dont feel so old....well at least for a few minutes


Don't know all the people but yes gray or silver hair is evident. Even some of the women looked older. Pictures have been great. Very helpful as I have never been there. Blog wonderful and ladies are doing a great job.


----------



## AmiableLabs

BonMallari said:


> did anyone else notice that most, if not all the male handlers either have gray or silver hair...I havent seen pictures of some of these guys in years but now I dont feel so old....well at least for a few minutes


Yes!

I only recognized Mike Witt and T.J. Lindbloom after reading their names.


----------



## Eric Fryer

EdA said:


> Check out the pictures on the Blog from the cocktail party, the handsome young man with his gorgeous wife is Rhett Sage, number 103 at his first National and a valuable member of our pre national training group.


Rett is a good friend of mine, wishing him and Zink the best! Rett was standing with me the first time I ever stepped to the line at a trial. Even if it was just a derby I was nervous as hell, but Rett was there to cheer me on. Very happy for him, he is a great friend!


----------



## zipmarc

Does any body have callbacks and starting dog # for the 4th?


----------



## huntinman

zipmarc said:


> Does any body have callbacks and starting dog # for the 4th?


Callbacks are posted on the blog callbacks page.


----------



## zipmarc

huntinman said:


> Callbacks are posted on the blog callbacks page.


Thanks. I had to hit "refresh" in order to get the update. What about starting dog # for 4th.


----------



## EdA

zipmarc said:


> Thanks. I had to hit "refresh" in order to get the update. What about starting dog # for 4th.


Number 85 starts the 4th, 7 starts the 5th, then standard National rotation commences in the 6th


----------



## BonMallari

EdA said:


> Check out the pictures on the Blog from the cocktail party, the handsome young man with his gorgeous wife is Rhett Sage, number 103 at his first National and a valuable member of our pre national training group.


Yes I met Rhett when he won the Derby at the NURC trial just a couple of years ago..He has done a fantastic job with his dog. He is a nice young man with a very bright FT career ahead of him



AmiableLabs said:


> Yes!
> 
> I only recognized Mike Witt and T.J. Lindbloom after reading their names.


have not seen TJ in quite a few years and just never realized that he had indeed gotten older, because he was a very young man when he and Guffy won the National...

That's why I love the pics of the gallery and the contestants, its fun to put a face with a name or a dog that one may have read about...also nice to see some familiar family friends...


----------



## zipmarc

BonMallari said:


> Yes I met Rhett when he won the Derby at the NURC trial just a couple of years ago..He has done a fantastic job with his dog. He is a nice young man with a very bright FT career ahead of him
> 
> 
> 
> have not seen TJ in quite a few years and just never realized that he had indeed gotten older, because he was a very young man when he and Guffy won the National...
> 
> That's why I love the pics of the gallery and the contestants, its fun to put a face with a name or a dog that one may have read about...also nice to see some familiar family friends...


Actually I was shocked to see TJ's photo as I met him when he was young. I guess neither of us are, any more.


----------



## Charlene Chastain

EdA said:


> Nice try mhoona but no guys under the tent, just Tera, Tina, and Gwen and they are doing a great job!!!!!!


They are doing an awesome job. Great to be able to follow my Texas friends. 
I also noticed the change of style and thought the same thing as mhoona. 

_This is my first post and just testing to see if it works. _


----------



## Elaine Mitchell

EdA said:


> Number 85 starts the 4th, 7 starts the 5th, then standard National rotation commences in the 6th


For those of use new to the game ... what is "standard National rotation"?


----------



## Jennifer Henion

zipmarc said:


> Actually I was shocked to see TJ's photo as I met him when he was young. I guess neither of us are, any more.


TJ still looks very young in person and is one of the nicest guys I've ever talked to. It's funny, but I never realized he had won a National until this week. He is so down to earth and personable that I simply thought he was just another of us new Derby jockeys. 

At two different Derbies last year, I had the luck to sit around the tailgates with him shooting the breeze about the set ups. He made us feel so at ease, cracking jokes, but never put on any aires!

There are some very nice, humble people in this sport. I love it more and more!


----------



## EdA

Elaine Mitchell said:


> For those of use new to the game ... what is "standard National rotation"?


After the first four rotations return to the original starting number (33), do not count that dog then the 6th running dog starts, e.g. if everyone is back 39 would start the next series (the 6th) since 1&2 was combined and therefore had the same starting number making the 5th series the last starting number from the original rotation.


----------



## huntinman

Jennifer Henion said:


> TJ still looks very young in person and is one of the nicest guys I've ever talked to. It's funny, but I never realized he had won a National until this week. He is so down to earth and personable that I simply thought he was just another of us new Derby jockeys.
> 
> At two different Derbies last year, I had the luck to sit around the tailgates with him shooting the breeze about the set ups. He made us feel so at ease, cracking jokes, but never put on any aires!
> 
> There are some very nice, humble people in this sport. I love it more and more!


So... What kind of trouble did you cause yesterday? Did you at least switch the signs for the men's and women's outhouses or something? Come on Jen... Got to get em stirred up out there a little.


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Can't find cocktail party pics anywhere. Does someone have the link?


----------



## labsforme

Bill, she brought bandanas and a furminator for everyone.  
I'll be there tomorrow. Probably won't let her know who I am though. Yes TJ is a very nice person, gunned with him before.


----------



## Cowtown

Anyone know what happened to Ali?

Sounded from the blog like he had a good 3rd series....I know he handled in the 1st.


----------



## RookieTrainer

Hard to tell much from the blog, but it sounded like the third bird in the third series was not too good.



Cowtown said:


> Anyone know what happened to Ali?
> 
> Sounded from the blog like he had a good 3rd series....I know he handled in the 1st.


----------



## blake_mhoona

think they'll start the 5th? its 2:30 there now and the plan is a water quad.


----------



## huntinman

labsforme said:


> Bill, *she brought bandanas and a furminator for everyone.*
> I'll be there tomorrow. Probably won't let her know who I am though. Yes TJ is a very nice person, gunned with him before.


*HaHaHahaHaHaHa!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Cowtown

RookieTrainer said:


> Hard to tell much from the blog, but it sounded like the third bird in the third series was not too good.


You are right, it's really hard to tell. Not being critical of the blog...much appreciate their efforts.

3rd bird sounded fine and he picked it up fine but line may have been way off..hard to tell like you said.


----------



## Cowtown

blake_mhoona said:


> think they'll start the 5th? its 2:30 there now and the plan is a water quad.


Yes....land quad.


----------



## JKOttman

Luke T said:


> Can't find cocktail party pics anywhere. Does someone have the link?


Here ya go.
http://2014narcblog.theretrievernew...00-07:00&max-results=20&reverse-paginate=true


----------



## birdthrower51

Luke T said:


> Can't find cocktail party pics anywhere. Does someone have the link?


If you go to Sat (I believe) post on blog, then on the left side, hit older posts until they appear. Hope this helps.


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Thank yall


----------



## Breck

looking at the picture of the guns in field for the 5th and the sketch I thought the two right hand marks were awful tight to be converging. Now that the bloggers have added description of the test it seems they tweaked it to throw #2 1st and the other way vs original sketch.
looks like a tough test to run either way.....half the dogs have handled so far!
Good time for an Honor, not many dogs likely to break after running 1400 yards or so.


----------



## Brad

Maybe a dumb question, but are the hay bails more for tricking dogs? We have trained around them before. Curious.
Thanks, Brad


----------



## huntinman

No, its a hay field.


----------



## Brad

huntinman said:


> No, its a hay field.


Ok, Thanks. Didnt know if the weaving in and out of hay bales was to trick the dogs.
Thanks, Brad


----------



## huntinman

Brad said:


> Ok, Thanks. Didnt know if the weaving in and out of hay bales was to trick the dogs.
> Thanks, Brad


Its part of the terrain and the judges definitely are glad the bales are there. They add something to the field and give the dogs something to think about for sure...


----------



## Kajun Kamakazi

Does it seem like there's a lot of no-birds this year? Maybe it's just me. Of course, a quad with a double flyer will have more no-birds than average.


----------



## huntinman

Kajun Kamakazi said:


> Does it seem like there's a lot of no-birds this year? Maybe it's just me. Of course, a quad with a double flyer will have more no-birds than average.


No... It seems they have a lot of them every year... Great throwers and strong birds.... Combined with some somewhat seasoned gunners... Ahem. JMO.


----------



## Dan Storts

Look at description on the blog. Then, if there is a picture, you can usually get a idea of the actual success by looking at the dog's tongue. This usually shows you how much they actually ran around. However, some dogs will heat quicker and I do have one. Thus, it is not always 100% accurate.


----------



## Breck

News Flash
Massive exodus of ducks fleeing Kahn Ranch after flyer guns overheard at Roseburg tavern discussing chokes and loads over a number of pints of beer.
.
2000 Ducks: http://youtu.be/gE2OjvyJmjE


----------



## DoubleHaul

huntinman said:


> No... It seems they have a lot of them every year... Great throwers and strong birds.... Combined with some somewhat seasoned gunners... Ahem. JMO.


Always the diplomat...

Also, it may be a hay field but I would be shocked if those particular bales just happened to be right there when the judges showed up


----------



## huntinman

Breck said:


> News Flash
> Massive exodus of ducks fleeing Kahn Ranch after flyer guns overheard at Roseburg tavern discussing chokes and loads over a number of pints of beer.
> .
> 2000 Ducks: http://youtu.be/gE2OjvyJmjE



Now that's funny!


----------



## Chris Videtto

Breck said:


> News Flash
> Massive exodus of ducks fleeing Kahn Ranch after flyer guns overheard at Roseburg tavern discussing chokes and loads over a number of pints of beer.
> .
> 2000 Ducks: http://youtu.be/gE2OjvyJmjE


Breck, I think it is more than 2000!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=826168754061486&set=vb.218304001514634&type=2&theater


----------



## huntinman

The remarks on that video are hilarious... The best is....

"Even the F'n chicken couldn't cross the road!"


----------



## dckdwg82

Why does it show Slider having a handle on the call back page for the 5th if he had a no bird?


----------



## huntinman

dckdwg82 said:


> Why does it show Slider having a handle on the call back page for the 5th if he had a no bird?


Yes... He had a no bird the first time.... Handle when he ran the second time. Good on three birds... Handle on one.


----------



## DKR

dckdwg82 said:


> Why does it show Slider having a handle on the call back page for the 5th if he had a no bird?



*ReRun Handle 33. FC-AFC Bayou Teche Eye On The Ball (Slider), LM, Lauren Hays*


LF: nice mark

RR: drove up hill on R of guns and retrieved the RF. over the hill to the bird

RR: traveled toward the area and was headed back to RF *and was handled to the bird*

LR: good mark.

_posted by Retriever News Team @ 7:23 PM _0 comments


----------



## dckdwg82

Thanks yall didn't see it


----------



## KwickLabs

I'm enjoying all the coverage and have a question. 

Would someone explain how judges deal with a series that is downwind for half the retrievers and then switches to having the rest running into the wind?


----------



## huntinman

KwickLabs said:


> I'm enjoying all the coverage and have a question.
> 
> Would someone explain how judges deal with a series that is downwind for half the retrievers and then switches to having the rest running into the wind?


Just the breaks at a national... The wind out there has been switching almost hourly. But it happens. You try to set up for the prevailing wind...

I guess what I'm saying is that it's a good break for the dog that benefits and a bad break for the dog that doesn't... But that's life at a National.


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold

You may have a test with a one hundred dogs in it and there will be a period where say five to six dogs here and there that dont get the same test as the other dogs. The wind, lack of wind or breeze, lighting, or some other freak factor just may knock out five or six in a row and then the conditions come back to "normal." Some damn fine dogs have been eliminated through the years for such freak events.


----------



## Dan Storts

Look at the callbacks and 78-83 have probably had good timing. However, there are also some pretty good sluggers in this group as well. The 81-85 group would have been a good bid.


----------



## BonMallari

hated seeing this




> *** Dog broke on the Honor


----------



## huntinman

BonMallari said:


> hated seeing this


Especially after he did a good set of marks...

But an honor is something all age dogs should be able to do well...

The dog that was on line when he broke ended up picking up on the re-run...


----------



## BonMallari

IMO we are gonna see the old saying "...not all handles are judged equally at the National..." apply after this series...


----------



## blake_mhoona

judging from the blog jerry lee just took a major leap up towards the top of the board. when they go the effort to put "*4 perfect marks" i think it must have been a sight to behold.


this kind of made me chuckle "The day is heating up. The sun is beaming and the temp is 60'F. The wind is light and has changed to the East" its 91' and expected to hit 95' by the end of the week here. wind? what wind? just 50-65% humidity


----------



## SjSmith

Right before Jerry Lee:



85. FC-AFC B Bumble (Stinger), LM, Fred Kampo 



LF: good mark

RF: hammered it

RR:stepped on it

LRinned it

* 4 perfect marks

And it's 95 here now with it feeling like 111. Could really go for 60 right now.


----------



## SjSmith

And it doesn't appear that running today was an advantage over running yesterday.


----------



## jd6400

SjSmith said:


> Right before Jerry Lee:
> 
> 
> 
> 85. FC-AFC B Bumble (Stinger), LM, Fred Kampo
> 
> 
> 
> LF: good mark
> 
> RF: hammered it
> 
> RR:stepped on it
> 
> LRinned it
> 
> * 4 perfect marks
> 
> And it's 95 here now with it feeling like 111. Could really go for 60 right now.


So could our dogs........Jim


----------



## IowaBayDog

Looks like Dr Ed had a handle unfortunately. Is a handle at the stage a drop? Even though others had a handle in the first and made it thru? Not knowing much about FT I would imagine they tend to tighten up as the series go on.


----------



## Breck

Can someone there answer a question on the 5th. Bloggers say on Right Flyer dogs get up hill or whatever. But in photo what I see as a hill is way deep maybe even on other side of farm road. 
So when they say dog went to hill or hill top that is way deep of bird, correct?
.
also, on the Right Retired, how many yards from guns to fence?


----------



## Breck

Jerry Lee is a really good dog, beat our ass most times we ran against her. Mrs DuBose is a stellar handler too!


----------



## FOM

blake_mhoona said:


> judging from the blog jerry lee just took a major leap up towards the top of the board. when they go the effort to put "*4 perfect marks" i think it must have been a sight to behold.
> 
> 
> this kind of made me chuckle "The day is heating up. The sun is beaming and the temp is 60'F. The wind is light and has changed to the East" its 91' and expected to hit 95' by the end of the week here. wind? what wind? just 50-65% humidity


The blog reporters are NOT the judges - take everything they write with a grain of salt. Also, there is still a TON of trial left to go.


----------



## Breck

WOW, Good to see Dr. Tim and his Chessie Tanner doing well!


----------



## huntinman

FOM said:


> The blog reporters are NOT the judges - take everything they write with a grain of salt. Also, there is still a TON of trial left to go.


And... They are human too... They have favorites like everyone else.


----------



## jollydog

The gunners on the right pheasant flyer are 
sitting on the incline of a small hill - some hens
landed flat or in and some on backside of hill.
That is the hill they are talking about. Fence for right retired 
Is from 100-150 yds from hen pheasant. 
The main difficulty of the 5th is what bird to get 2nd -
Flyer hen or short retired hen both close to each other-
Many sent short but dog went to flyer and then 
Struggled to get short right- that is where 95% of handles 
Were. The long rooster left retired was behind short flyer duck 
station with two huge hay bales in front and visibility 
and influence of flyer station caused some not to see it or 
remember it. Hope this helps.


----------



## Doug Main

jollydog said:


> The gunners on the right pheasant flyer are
> sitting on the incline of a small hill - some hens
> landed flat or in and some on backside of hill.
> That is the hill they are talking about. Fence for right retired
> Is from 100-150 yds from hen pheasant.
> The main difficulty of the 5th is what bird to get 2nd -
> Flyer hen or short retired hen both close to each other-
> Many sent short but dog went to flyer and then
> Struggled to get short right- that is where 95% of handles
> Were. The long rooster left retired was behind short flyer duck
> station with two huge hay bales in front and visibility
> and influence of flyer station caused some not to see it or
> remember it. Hope this helps.


Yes it does, Thanks.


----------



## huntinman

jollydog said:


> The gunners on the right pheasant flyer are
> sitting on the incline of a small hill - some hens
> landed flat or in and some on backside of hill.
> That is the hill they are talking about. Fence for right retired
> Is from 100-150 yds from hen pheasant.
> The main difficulty of the 5th is what bird to get 2nd -
> Flyer hen or short retired hen both close to each other-
> Many sent short but dog went to flyer and then
> Struggled to get short right- that is where 95% of handles
> Were. The long rooster left retired was behind short flyer duck
> station with two huge hay bales in front and visibility
> and influence of flyer station caused some not to see it or
> remember it. Hope this helps.


Thanks Sylvia! Sounds like you did a good job! You get warmed up out there;-)


----------



## huntinman

60 dogs back for 6th/7th water land blinds


----------



## AmiableLabs

It would be convenient for the viewers of the blog if the ladies would edit the names of the dogs in the right hand panel, putting into shadow dogs that have been dropped.

Thereby we would not have to go somewhere else to look at a list of the names of those still playing.

I believe they used to do this anyway?


----------



## Breck

Thanks Gracies mom, that clairifies things. I sort of imagined the difficulties and wondered how people would pick em up. 
keep up the good work.
.
I sort of miss the old WRC and the AKC videos from past Nationals that showed at least one dog retrieving a mark or blind in each series. 
No matter how good the sketch or description nothing beats a video clip of dog running test.


----------



## blake_mhoona

AmiableLabs said:


> It would be convenient for the viewers of the blog if the ladies would edit the names of the dogs in the right hand panel, putting into shadow dogs that have been dropped.
> 
> Thereby we would not have to go somewhere else to look at a list of the names of those still playing.
> 
> I believe they used to do this anyway?


top left of the page "retriever callbacks" page dogs dropped are in gray dogs still in in black.

think i counted 37 of 60 dogs clean through 5

breck so far in most of the test descriptions they show video of the test dog picking up one of the marks (not the entire triple/quad just one)


----------



## huntinman

blake_mhoona said:


> top left of the page "retriever callbacks" page dogs dropped are in gray dogs still in in black.
> 
> think i counted 37 of 60 dogs clean through 5


No handle doesn't always mean "clean". I got dropped from the last Nat'l I ran after the 8th series with no handles.


----------



## AmiableLabs

blake_mhoona said:


> top left of the page "retriever callbacks" page dogs dropped are in gray dogs still in in black.


Like I said, different page "somewhere else."


----------



## Breck

Not being critical or anything but if Tina could please take a few videos like the one she has on youtube of that firecracker flat coat I would be mo happy.


----------



## GaryJ

huntinman said:


> 60 dogs back for 6th/7th water land blinds


Not too familiar with field trials so this may seem like a silly question. You reference the 6th water and 7th as land blinds. Does that mean what is tested in each series is predetermined? Like the 4th series is always a water blind? 

Thanks


----------



## Breck

No, judges can do as they like. BUT, historically at National events there is a pattern of what kind of setup is typically done for each series. It changes from year to year as to which series are marks or blinds, land or water but generally repeats.


----------



## huntinman

GaryJ said:


> Not too familiar with field trials so this may seem like a silly question. You reference the 6th water and 7th as land blinds. Does that mean what is tested in each series is predetermined? Like the 4th series is always a water blind?
> 
> Thanks


Appears I misspoke... Not the first or last time... It is a land/water blind... But one blind... And the 6th series only. 



It is not always predetermined.... The judges and the club committees get together before the trial and set up many tests. They have alternatives based on major wind changes etc... But they have a plan before the trial starts on what they are going to do for each series. The grounds crew will have the next test set up before they are done with the current one.


----------



## huntinman

On the EE pickem there are 11 that still have all of their picks and the tiebreaker at the halfway point. (Out of 262 that picked) Yours truly included. Can go south in a hurry though:shock:


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Now that slider and holland have a handle it will really throw the points off if they don't make it through. I bet there are less than 20 if that many that didn't pick either one of them.


----------



## DenverB2B

They must have went to another property for the 6th. Taking a bit longer than if they stayed where they were.


----------



## DenverB2B

I am a bit confused on the starting # for this series. Not hard to do! The way I understood it from the explanation earlier in this thread is dog 41 should be the starting dog. Never was very good with math though.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

jollydog said:


> The gunners on the right pheasant flyer are
> sitting on the incline of a small hill - some hens
> landed flat or in and some on backside of hill.
> That is the hill they are talking about. Fence for right retired
> Is from 100-150 yds from hen pheasant.
> The main difficulty of the 5th is what bird to get 2nd -
> Flyer hen or short retired hen both close to each other-
> Many sent short but dog went to flyer and then
> Struggled to get short right- that is where 95% of handles
> Were. The long rooster left retired was behind short flyer duck
> station with two huge hay bales in front and visibility
> and influence of flyer station caused some not to see it or
> remember it. Hope this helps.


Thank you Great explanation! of the setup. 

Which then would be the bird to take out? Not the short first? but flyer?


----------



## BonMallari

Mary Lynn Metras said:


> Thank you Great explanation! of the setup.
> 
> Which then would be the bird to take out? Not the short first? but flyer?


I would go for the flyer, then it depends on how you train and if you "select" or not....always been taught that one asks for trouble when you try and "out think" the test or change from the way you train


----------



## huntinman

DenverB2B said:


> They must have went to another property for the 6th. Taking a bit longer than if they stayed where they were.


They are running... No reports yet.

Well, it is a double blind. Run the land blind first. Then a dry pop appears... Then run the water blind. 

Good pics posted by Ken Neil on the 2014 NARC FB page


----------



## DenverB2B

Thank you Bill. My source that was there is out so now just depending on the blog.


----------



## AmiableLabs

BonMallari said:


> I would go for the flyer, then it depends on how you train and if you "select" or not....always been taught that one asks for trouble when you try and "out think" the test or change from the way you train


With those two hens pinched, I was thinking even if you can select it might be a good time to let the dog decide. Roll the dice as it may.

Left flyer first, right flyer second. Send the dog from my right for the dead hen retired. Then send her from my left for the punch bird retired.


----------



## huntinman

DenverB2B said:


> Thank you Bill. My source that was there is out so now just depending on the blog.


Welcome... FB much faster. And more informative at times. If the folks doing the posting are running their dogs it may slow down a bit... But I guess I can understand that!!


----------



## huntinman

AmiableLabs said:


> With those two hens pinched, I was thinking even if you can select it might be a good time to let the dog decide. Roll the dice as it may.
> 
> Left flyer first, right flyer second. Send the dog from my right for the dead hen retired. Then send her from my left for the punch bird retired.


Nobody primary selects any more. If you had a dog that could do it, might have been a good test to get that short retired out of the way first. Then get your flyers and up gun. I did it late in the day on a similar test at a Natl Am in Virginia, MN.

Think I was the only one to try it on a test that had close to a 50% handle/failure rate. 

Would only do it if the failure rate straight up was high.


----------



## huntinman

So it is settled My hunch was right in the first place. Combined 6 & 7 

From the blog...
Series 6 & 7 Land/Water Blind Test Description

We travel back to the site of the Series 3 marking test. We are high on the hilltop in the Southwest corner of the field. The mat is facing Northeast positioned about 100 yds from an X shaped pond the marks were run thru. The mound from Series 3 is included also. The mound has two gunners sitting behind it. These gunners remain hidden until the Land Blind measuring at 165 yds. is complete. The line to the Land Blind is between the mound and the pond. The bird planted is a hen pheasant. The bird is placed in lush heavy cover on the backside of the dam. The Land Blind is taking 1 minute 30 secs to 2 minutes to run.

Next up is the Water Blind measuring 330 yds. Once the Handler takes the bird from the dog the gunners come out from behind the mound and give a dry pop. Then the gunners disappear and sit down behind the mound. Now the Handler may continue running the Water Blind. The dog must run down jump in a channel protruding toward the mat, swim to a heavy watery grassy point. then re-enter the water swim to shore and re-entry another little spit of water. Then the dogs must swim the spit of water get out and punch up the hillside another 50 yds and retrieve a drake mallard. The Water Blind is taking 4:00 minutes to 5:00 minutes to complete for a total average of 6 minutes 30 seconds.


----------



## Breck

Cant find fb link?
.
Anybody know what the longest swim on a blind or mark has been so far?


----------



## huntinman

Breck said:


> Cant find fb link?
> .
> Anybody know what the longest swim on a blind or mark has been so far?


In the search bar on FB type: 2014 NARC


----------



## truthseeker

I will need a hole new set of grounds and a new mind set, to even consider doing this. Vary impressive and thanks to the blog. I have along why to go. The marks are close and the blinds are long with many factors.

Humbly
Keith


----------



## truthseeker

JTS said:


> 6th/7th was scrapped...........begin again in the morning..........


Holly s*#t, I wonder why

Keith


----------



## huntinman

truthseeker said:


> Holly s*#t, I wonder why
> 
> Keith


Too easy... Too hard. Don't know till I talk to someone there. My guess is there wasn't enough "meat" in it. They didn't want to watch 60 dogs do it and end up with an 8th series with way too many dogs. They might be better off coming back with another set of marks in the morning. IMO


----------



## truthseeker

huntinman said:


> Too easy... Too hard. Don't know till I talk to someone there. My guess is there wasn't enough "meat" in it. They didn't want to watch 60 dogs do it and end up with an 8th series with way too many dogs. They might be better off coming back with another set of marks in the morning. IMO[/QUOT
> 
> Good to know.


----------



## truthseeker

I will be watching closely. I need to do something when I am to old to chase these Springer around any more. 

Keith


----------



## Charlene Chastain

BonMallari said:


> I would go for the flyer, then it depends on how you train and if you "select" or not....always been taught that one asks for trouble when you try and "out think" the test or change from the way you train


Newbie here:
Mom has told me, "in training, our dogs take out the bird we select.
At a trial, if our dogs "picks", don't fight them; sent and hope for the best.
Just listen to your dog, Char!"

Awesome insight from Mom.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

BonMallari said:


> I would go for the flyer, then it depends on how you train and if you "select" or not....always been taught that one asks for trouble when you try and "out think" the test or change from the way you train


Thanks Bon


----------



## huntinman

Just got off the phone with one of the handlers at the Nat'l. 
The feeling was they were not getting enough answers on the blinds. The judges would have had to judge it too "fine". In other words, they wanted the dogs to angle across the pond... They would have had to crucify dogs that were off line just a little bit. Just not quite tough enough for what they needed with 60 dogs. Again, IMO.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

huntinman said:


> They are running... No reports yet.
> 
> Well, it is a double blind. Run the land blind first. Then a dry pop appears... Then run the water blind.
> 
> Good pics posted by Ken Neil on the 2014 NARC FB page


Yes really good photos on FB


----------



## Jennifer Henion

huntinman said:


> Just got off the phone with one of the handlers at the Nat'l.
> The feeling was they were not getting enough answers on the blinds. The judges would have had to judge it too "fine". In other words, they wanted the dogs to angle across the pond... They would have had to crucify dogs that were off line just a little bit. Just not quite tough enough for what they needed with 60 dogs. Again, IMO.


Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Dave Farrar

truthseeker said:


> I will be watching closely. I need to do something when I am to old to chase these Springer around any more.
> 
> Keith


I tell people that the reason I got a retriever is that I'm old and fat. The dog goes and gets the things I want. 
My avatar pic shows what I'm talkin' about.


----------



## huntinman

Jennifer Henion said:


> Thanks for sharing that!


Jennifer, labsforme said you took bandanas and furminators for everyone attending the National... That was nice;-)


----------



## jollydog

Last I heard from the two handlers in the holding blind who were next
not officially scrapped. Judges reserve the right to continue 
with same test in morning or new one. Work of the first 
12 dogs were very similar so no answers I am guessing.
Feel they will start a new test as most do, but judges still 
Have option.

On the 5th series I can tell you I went to the holding 
blind convinced to get the long flyer hen 2nd and felt 
that would be what my dog would want. After watching 
The two in front of me handle doing it that way I made a 
Decision to line her up on short retired hen and not even look 
at flyer. I wouldn't have fought her but luckily I didn't have to.
The success rate was very high both ways.
Lots of great dogs and it is a pleasure to see all of them work!


----------



## truthseeker

huntinman said:


> Just got off the phone with one of the handlers at the Nat'l.
> The feeling was they were not getting enough answers on the blinds. The judges would have had to judge it too "fine". In other words, they wanted the dogs to angle across the pond... They would have had to crucify dogs that were off line just a little bit. Just not quite tough enough for what they needed with 60 dogs. Again, IMO.


That was my impression too. To close for comfort.

Keith


----------



## Granddaddy

huntinman said:


> Just got off the phone with one of the handlers at the Nat'l.
> The feeling was they were not getting enough answers on the blinds. The judges would have had to judge it too "fine". In other words, they wanted the dogs to angle across the pond... They would have had to crucify dogs that were off line just a little bit. Just not quite tough enough for what they needed with 60 dogs. Again, IMO.


That's the feeling I got too. Judges are in pretty good shape right now with numbers (although 50 would be better than 60) but they need to get something on their blinds to get to the 8th without having to drop a lot of dogs with relatively minor faults but no handles or large hunts. Even dropping 20 dogs over the two blinds they will still get to the 8th with 40 dogs & that make the 8th & 9th a blood bath to get to comfortable numbers for the 10th. But maybe they have a lot of dogs bleeding bad & getting numbers down isn't an issue - we'd have to be in the judges' heads to know that. Trouble is that traditional judging of nat'l blinds makes it tough to drop 1/3 of the field over the 2 blinds & lest we forget, these are very good dogs.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

jollydog said:


> Last I heard from the two handlers in the holding blind who were next
> not officially scrapped. Judges reserve the right to continue
> with same test in morning or new one. Work of the first
> 12 dogs were very similar so no answers I am guessing.
> Feel they will start a new test as most do, but judges still
> Have option.
> 
> On the 5th series I can tell you I went to the holding
> blind convinced to get the long flyer hen 2nd and felt
> that would be what my dog would want. After watching
> The two in front of me handle doing it that way I made a
> Decision to line her up on short retired hen and not even look
> at flyer. I wouldn't have fought her but luckily I didn't have to.
> The success rate was very high both ways.
> Lots of great dogs and it is a pleasure to see all of them work!


Thanks again. If they do scrap the blinds will the 12 dogs that ran rerun again?


----------



## jollydog

Yes - the scrapped test is history and new test for all


----------



## Jennifer Henion

huntinman said:


> Jennifer, labsforme said you took bandanas and furminators for everyone attending the National... That was nice;-)


Oh yeah, I'm nice like that . Also snuck into quite a few of the black dog's boxes and got them all fixed up with blonde curly wigs. Heard a lot of complaints of black labs cheating the water that day


----------



## truthseeker

Granddaddy said:


> That's the feeling I got too. Judges are in pretty good shape right now with numbers (although 50 would be better than 60) but they need to get something on their blinds to get to the 8th without having to drop a lot of dogs with relatively minor faults but no handles or large hunts. Even dropping 20 dogs over the two blinds they will still get to the 8th with 40 dogs & that make the 8th & 9th a blood bath to get to comfortable numbers for the 10th. But maybe they have a lot of dogs bleeding bad & getting numbers down isn't an issue - we'd have to be in the judges' heads to know that. Trouble is that traditional judging of nat'l blinds makes it tough to drop 1/3 of the field over the 2 blinds & lest we forget, these are very good dogs.



I am in the hunt now and on the right track.

Keith


----------



## Breck

Why haven't they asked the dogs to swim yet? Maybe scrap the blind idea and do a water triple with some teeth?


----------



## huntinman

Breck said:


> Why haven't they asked the dogs to swim yet? Maybe scrap the blind idea and do a water triple with some teeth?


I agree with you... Maybe they don't have much big water out there?


----------



## truthseeker

Breck said:


> Why haven't they asked the dogs to swim yet? Maybe scrap the blind idea and do a water triple with some teeth?


I would like to see this set-up

Keith


----------



## huntinman

jollydog said:


> Last I heard from the two handlers in the holding blind who were next
> not officially scrapped. Judges reserve the right to continue
> with same test in morning or new one. Work of the first
> 12 dogs were very similar so no answers I am guessing.
> Feel they will start a new test as most do, but judges still
> Have option.
> 
> On the 5th series I can tell you I went to the holding
> blind convinced to get the long flyer hen 2nd and felt
> that would be what my dog would want. After watching
> The two in front of me handle doing it that way I made a
> Decision to line her up on short retired hen and not even look
> at flyer. I wouldn't have fought her but luckily I didn't have to.
> The success rate was very high both ways.
> Lots of great dogs and it is a pleasure to see all of them work!


Thanks for the feedback. Appreciate all the reporting on FB too!
Good luck the rest of the way...


----------



## Jennifer Henion

There has been quite a drought this year. TJ's ranch had to get something like 2 million gallons pumped into his ponds. A lot of that water soaked in, so it had to be filled in a second time.


----------



## huntinman

One way of looking at it now.

They have 60 dogs left and three days to do it. Three sets of marks and two blinds. Basically a weekend trial with an extra set of marks... The last series...

They have all the help in the world. Plenty of equipment. No problem. They could still do a big set of marks tomorrow and follow up with the blinds after they make a big cut from the marks. Just a thought.


----------



## huntinman

Jennifer Henion said:


> There has been quite a drought this year. TJ's ranch had to get something like 2 million gallons pumped into his ponds. A lot of that water soaked in, so it had to be filled in a second time.


Where are they pumping it from?


----------



## Breck

There's a river across the road to pump from or maybe wells? Cost a bunch to pump millions of gallons.
the satelite view of AK's grounds don't show the newer pond but if you follow the NS road S just a bit to slight bend and drag the Street View guy there pointing NW you can see the pond from the road. Has a few points but not big swims. Other than that I looked the surrounding area over for a number of miles and couldn't find much water. Although at "The Little River Log Pond" you could thrown down something killer. 17 & Little River Rd., Glide.


----------



## moonstonelabs

TJ pumps from the river that borders his property. It's the only way he gets water this time of year. No big swims ....lot of technical water. He has a huge pump to fill ponds with. Ponds his father dug for him many years ago. Early spring the ponds are full from high water in the river. Very pretty place. Often has weddings on a knoll near the middle of the property in the spring when everthing is in bloom.

Bill


----------



## SjSmith

huntinman said:


> On the EE pickem there are 11 that still have all of their picks and the tiebreaker at the halfway point. (Out of 262 that picked) Yours truly included. Can go south in a hurry though:shock:


Nice job, are you a III?


----------



## huntinman

SjSmith said:


> Nice job, are you a III?


Yep... Dad couldn't think of another name for me.


----------



## huntinman

They are off and running.

6th series land blind with poison bird. According to FB half a dozen dogs have run so far without issue.


----------



## BonMallari

huntinman said:


> They are off and running.
> 
> 6th series land blind with poison bird. According to FB half a dozen dogs have run so far without issue.


First dog up was Dr. Breck Howard running Kid for Ms Martin and he two whistled it...I predict there will be a couple of dogs that will line this blind


----------



## JS

BonMallari said:


> First dog up was Dr. Breck Howard running Kid for Ms Martin and he two whistled it...I predict there will be a couple of dogs that will line this blind


Not many answers on this??

JS


----------



## BonMallari

JS said:


> Not many answers on this??
> 
> JS


well the 5th dog up just ONE whistled it...I think they will have to get two series in today to get back on schedule...


----------



## Twin Willows Labs

Looks like poor Ammo really got hung up on the poison bird.


----------



## JS

BonMallari said:


> well the 5th dog up just ONE whistled it...I think they will have to get two series in today to get back on schedule...


Or possibly some dogs with pretty fair blinds here, get dropped on previous work??

JS


----------



## huntinman

Twin Willows Labs said:


> Looks like poor Ammo really got hung up on the poison bird.


Wasn't that... Just got off the phone with Bill. He said she was not seeing him on the hill as he was casting... He had to walk out away from the tent and she finally saw him. By then she was in trouble on the blind. 

She was in trouble before the PB.


----------



## Twin Willows Labs

huntinman said:


> Wasn't that... Just got off the phone with Bill. He said she was not seeing him on the hill as he was casting... He had to walk out away from the tent and she finally saw him. By then she was in trouble on the blind.
> 
> She was in trouble before the PB.


Enough to get dropped?


----------



## BonMallari

This test is going Quickly...my sources think a gutbuster of a seventh to get some separation and a big cut afterwards....pure speculation...


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

BonMallari said:


> This test is going Quickly...my sources think a gutbuster of a seventh to get some separation and a big cut afterwards....pure speculation...


Is the cut based on this blind or cumulative?


----------



## Ted Shih

The judges have been very generous on callbacks. I have a hard time believing that they are going to cut deep on a land blind. I have no inside information, but think that they will move to tough water marks, which will give them sufficient answers to cut to fighting weight.


----------



## huntinman

Twin Willows Labs said:


> Enough to get dropped?


Maybe

But its up to the judges as always.


----------



## EdA

Ted Shih said:


> The judges have been very generous on callbacks. I have a hard time believing that they are going to cut deep on a land blind. I have no inside information, but think that they will move to tough water marks, which will give them sufficient answers to cut to fighting weight.


Ted is right on, might lose 10 dogs based on poor LB plus previous mistakes, the field trial starts in the 7th series, water marks next


----------



## Ten

huntinman said:


> Wasn't that... Just got off the phone with Bill. He said she was not seeing him on the hill as he was casting... He had to walk out away from the tent and she finally saw him. By then she was in trouble on the blind.
> 
> She was in trouble before the PB.


That Is aboulutely correct. My dog stopped on a dime on his whitsles & I was step casting him to the left with big casts and he could not see me. It was also very dark where we were casting and dogs had to look up a big hillside. I had to resort to verbals... not good at a crucial point and a fast dog. I like to think I have a very good blind dog... unfortunate.


----------



## huntinman

Ten said:


> That Is aboulutely correct. My dog stopped on a dime on his whitsles & I was step casting him to the left with big casts and he could not see me. It was also very dark where we were casting and dogs had to look up a big hillside. I had to resort to verbals... not good at a crucial point and a fast dog. I like to think I have a very good blind dog... unfortunate.


Sorry Barb. You had a good run going...


----------



## DoubleHaul

Ten said:


> That Is aboulutely correct. My dog stopped on a dime on his whitsles & I was step casting him to the left with big casts and he could not see me. It was also very dark where we were casting and dogs had to look up a big hillside. I had to resort to verbals... not good at a crucial point and a fast dog. I like to think I have a very good blind dog... unfortunate.


Sorry to hear that, Barb. It is a shame that Ten didn't get to show off on the big water series he is so good at.


----------



## huntinman

Talking about the pick em and changing in a hurry! Lost two and my tie breaker on that blind!



Like my old friend and veterinarian, Clyde Odom would say when asked why the dogs would do something they should't ha e done... "They're just dawgs"

RIP Doc Odom


----------



## Ten

Thanks guys! I'm hearing no big water anyway; ) seen no punch birds; )

Looking at the dogs dropped I'm thinking running order was a factor once again for this group!! I know Bill Barstow ran in front 1 dog in front of me had to fight like hell for his dog to see him and was using verbals... but was able to get it done.


----------



## huntinman

Ten said:


> Thanks guys! I'm hearing no big water anyway; ) seen no punch birds; )
> 
> Looking at the dogs dropped I'm thinking running order was a factor once again for this group!! I know Bill Barstow ran in front 1 dog in front of me had to fight like hell for his dog to see him and was using verbals... but was able to get it done.



Those early dogs didn't catch any breaks from yesterdays scrapped test...


----------



## Cowtown

Water Quad!


----------



## labsforme

Barb, sorry you went out. I watched ya'll yesterday. From what I saw yesterday distance wasn't needed. The judges have used very good bird placement. I wish I was there to see the water quad. Have to save days off to run qual dog on some Fridays.

Jeff


----------



## JS

huntinman said:


> Those early dogs didn't catch any breaks from yesterdays scrapped test...


First running dog one-whistled it. I noticed he used his hat.

JS


----------



## Twin Willows Labs

Looks like 7 has the punch bird we've been waiting for. This is where they separate the puppies from the dawgs. Hope its as fun as the description sounds like it is.


----------



## Breck

Which bird is the Flyer? Blog doesn't say. 
Tks


----------



## huntinman

JS said:


> First running dog one-whistled it. I noticed he used his hat.
> 
> JS


Thats not what I was talking about some of them did good some didn't. Thats life. The dogs that ran early on the scrapped test were the same dogs that ran first on the new test. National rules call for it if the new test is the next day. If a new test had started the same day, those dozen or so dogs that ran the scrapped test would have been at the back of the pack on the new test.... Not that it would have made any difference.... Just an observation.


----------



## Breck

Flyer???
Also, what is line to Middle Retired. Behind dink bird guns, left of fall or under arc? That seems to be the tough bit of the test.
Island seems like large target and RR seems factors help dog to bird??? 
Hard to tell from cheap seats.


----------



## Breck

Blog added a new photo to Description post taken from the road that shows the setup nicely. I think in video you see the photog running down the road to snap the pic.
Tks
I take it if dog beelines the middle retired he will get on and off the 3 points on his right?


----------



## Mark Littlejohn

When was the last set of marks at a Natl without a flyer? Esp a quad?

There are 2 gunners at the deep station and each fires shot. I suppose you could call it a "simulated" flyer.


----------



## BonMallari

Could it be that they are running low on live birds and saving what they have for the 10th which might have more than one flyer


----------



## Mark Littlejohn

I was wondering the same thing Bon. Also it lessens the chance of any no birds (other than an errant throw or gun malfunction), and should provide a more predictable (time-wise) and consistent test for the competitors.


----------



## huntinman

Mark Littlejohn said:


> I was wondering the same thing Bon. Also it lessens the chance of any no birds (other than an errant throw or gun malfunction), and should provide a more predictable (time-wise) and consistent test for the competitors.


Just had two no birds in a row...


----------



## Breck

Probably one of those oops bird goes straight up in the air. 
but, road is very close to test. possible to call no bird for a car, no? if one went by it would be very visable behind each gun basically causing an unfairness.
Also it may have been a consern shooting live shells towards road. shooting a flyer from any of those stations R/L probably peppers road with shot.


----------



## huntinman

Both had a splash when no splash was wanted...


----------



## EdA

Twin Willows Labs said:


> Looks like 7 has the punch bird we've been waiting for. This is where they separate the puppies from the dawgs. Hope its as fun as the description sounds like it is.


It is not a "punch bird", at the edge of the water and not much land before a fence


----------



## EdA

huntinman said:


> Both had a splash when no splash was wanted...


Correct the bird was in the water rather than on the land close to the water


----------



## Mark Littlejohn

huntinman said:


> Just had two no birds in a row...


As one who has successfully thrown 2 no-birds in a single National, I will testify that its not that difficult. 
I suspect that people in the chuckwagon overheard my self-assessment after the first one.


----------



## huntinman

Been there myself. In fact, the very first bird I ever threw at a National was a no bird. (Threw the flyer before it was our turn!) I was a little amped:shock:


----------



## Tocayo

How far did they get today? How many left for tomorrow?


----------



## huntinman

Done for the night. 6 more to run on the water marks in the morning.


----------



## canuckkiller

Remaining dogs in the AM, 6/20: 48, 49, 50, 52, 60 (5).
So far in the 7th series quad, 6 Handles, #79 a double H H & dismissed. 
Dogs with 2 Handles in the trial - 22, 79, 100, 104.

Bill Connor


----------



## Cowtown

16 dropped. 

33 back to the 8th Series water blind.


----------



## huntinman

Interesting side note... 4 dogs were dropped with no handles. A few dogs were dropped with their first handle in the 7th.

Quite a few dogs with handles still playing.

So, like others have said... Just because a dog doesn't have a handle... Doesn't mean it's "clean" or shouldn't have handled.

Also, sometimes... It's about WHEN you handle.


----------



## BonMallari

was sorry to see Nora dropped, but HUGE thanks to Louie Churack for handling her for Lanse this year, She deserved an appearance at the NARC, and with the exception of the handle on one mark she showed her stuff.....

Game on for the 33 left, still a lot of game left,lots of players still in it...


----------



## DenverB2B

From the sounds of the 2 test dogs and the first running dog, this blind is going to be a blood bath!


----------



## cocdawg

huntinman said:


> Also, sometimes... It's about WHEN you handle.


Bill,
For a newbie, can you go into a little more detailed explanation about the "WHEN" please? Just when I think I'm starting to somewhat understand things I become more confused. EX...I noticed on the last blind some with far less whistles were dropped when others with more whistles were carried. And like you said, some with no handles were dropped and others with a handle or maybe two were carried. I know there are reasons and I'm not doubting or second guessing anyone....just trying to learn. It's hard trying to learn sitting behind a computer and reading blogs but it's the best I can do for now. Maybe one day I can actually attend some trials and learn a lot more. THANKS!!


----------



## JS

cocdawg said:


> Bill,
> For a newbie, can you go into a little more detailed explanation about the "WHEN" please? Just when I think I'm starting to somewhat understand things I become more confused. EX...I noticed on the last blind some with far less whistles were dropped when others with more whistles were carried. And like you said, some with no handles were dropped and others with a handle or maybe two were carried. I know there are reasons and I'm not doubting or second guessing anyone....just trying to learn. *It's hard trying to learn sitting behind a computer and reading blogs but it's the best I can do for now*. Maybe one day I can actually attend some trials and learn a lot more. THANKS!!


That's the best anyone can do unless you are in touch with someone on site. The judges see a LOT more than the blog can tell us. Two dogs may sound like they're doing comparable work but their hunts may be vastly different. Thus, one is going into a series needing perfect work to stay alive and the other may have a little "wriggle room".

(the bloggers are under some pressure to "describe" but NOT "judge". ;-) Can be tough.)

JS

Sorry, not Bill but ...


----------



## blake_mhoona

DenverB2B said:


> From the sounds of the 2 test dogs and the first running dog, this blind is going to be a blood bath!


ole Tubb showed 'em how it was done! (presumably from the blogs description which is all i can go on)


----------



## EdA

Historically at Nationals when you have a mistake is often more important than what mistake you make, e.g. Handling on a mark or having big hunts on a test when few have handled or having a mistake in a series when the judges want to make a cut and you become part of a group of dogs with similar marginal work. One of the difficulties of judging a National is being consistent with callbacks and drops.


----------



## huntinman

Like JS said... Take the blog descriptions with a grain of salt. Sometimes they say good job... And the dog is dropped. 

When I say "when you handle"... A handle after a hunt in that 7th series, probably got you dropped even if you were clean going in. They had a lot of dogs, needed to get the field down. You generally get two "dings" at a national. 

A big hunt will be a ding... A handle is your second ding and you are gone. If they both come in the same test... Uh oh.

Sometimes a dog will handle in the first series, them be clean the rest of the way... Maybe with a hunt in the 9th... If the field is already pared down enough... It might not hurt, and that dog ends up making it to the 10th. You just never know...

Nothing is written in stone... Sort of like the unwritten rules in baseball... There are a lot of things like that in this game, though most won't admit it.


----------



## cocdawg

Thanks for the explanation Bill!!


----------



## Mark Littlejohn

4th and 8th series WBs:


----------



## Twin Willows Labs

Can someone there tell me if #24 Willie and #29 Manny have really been running as well as the blog seems to indicate?


----------



## DenverB2B

My guess is they are going to cut it down to 25ish.


----------



## budsdad

Looks like 29


----------



## BonMallari

Are we gonna see a Friday finish they have lots of daylight left


----------



## budsdad

9th and 10th this afternoon? I don't think so.


----------



## Eric Fryer

29 back to the 9th, 21 of those are "clean" according to the blog 5,12,17,33,47,48,74 &101 all have handles. Getting fun...


----------



## BonMallari

budsdad said:


> 9th and 10th this afternoon? I don't think so.


its only 11 am PST....sunset in close to 7:30....6 minutes per dog at 29 dogs puts it around 3pm...they can do it if they already know where the 10th is going to be...


----------



## Justin Allen

No way they can get 2 more series in.


BonMallari said:


> Are we gonna see a Friday finish they have lots of daylight left


----------



## 25-ott-06

BonMallari said:


> its only 11 am PST....sunset in close to 7:30....6 minutes per dog at 29 dogs puts it around 3pm...they can do it if they already know where the 10th is going to be...


Can they or have they ever gone to a 11th?


----------



## Justin Allen

Forgot about the time difference. I would think with 29 dogs the 9th is going to take much longer than 6 minutes a dog. From afar it looks like the judges have their work cut out for them.


BonMallari said:


> its only 11 am PST....sunset in close to 7:30....6 minutes per dog at 29 dogs puts it around 3pm...they can do it if they already know where the 10th is going to be...


----------



## Mark Littlejohn

Sorry to see #99 Ida and Spook dropped. Gotta pull for those combo HT/FT dogs. Very nice lady too.


----------



## huntinman

No way they finish it today... They need a serious test in the 9th. And the 10th always takes some time just to get going. A little bit of ceremonial stuff... And it's usually a fairly big test as well. 10th tomorrow morning.

IMO...


----------



## Karen Klotthor

Mark Littlejohn said:


> Sorry to see #99 Ida and Spook dropped. Gotta pull for those combo HT/FT dogs. Very nice lady too.


So sorry to hear that. I was pulling for her. 1st time to the Nationals and Ida and Spook really hung in there.


----------



## Back40

Does anyone know what happened to Flash in the 8th? Seems like the Blog description was cut short......


----------



## budsdad

Mark Littlejohn said:


> Sorry to see #99 Ida and Spook dropped. Gotta pull for those combo HT/FT dogs. Very nice lady too.


I second that Mark. Great year Ida


----------



## huntinman

21 of the 29 in the 9th series have no handle. (May have an ugly hunt somewhere along the way). Any of those 8 handle and they are most likely toast. Some of the others are going to be toast as well... Doubt they will go to the 10th with more than 15 dogs. (Based on history)

Should be interesting... Time to bear down...


----------



## Dave Burton

My pick #42 Cane and Mr John still playing! I spoke to Mr John a couple weeks ago and he is one of the nice guys. always lets local club use his awesome grounds to run on. Pulling for #42 also. Was pulling for #86 (another NC dog)also but they are gone now. Mrs Dubose only lives about 30 minutes from me but have not met her yet.


----------



## Glenda Brown

Flash entered the water on the left hand side of the gunner and it stated in the description of the blind that it should be the right. Flash runs hard on a blind and was a few steps ahead of where he needed a whistle. Really proud of the National he had. I am counting on Flash and Kaye being back next year.

Glenda


----------



## Labs R Us

Great coverage by team reporting. Thanks so much! It's been fun following along all week.


----------



## Twin Willows Labs

labman63 said:


> My pick #42 Cane and Mr John still playing! I spoke to Mr John a couple weeks ago and he is one of the nice guys. always lets local club use his awesome grounds to run on. Pulling for #42 also. Was pulling for #86 (another NC dog)also but they are gone now. Mrs Dubose only lives about 30 minutes from me but have not met her yet.


#42 is Bullet and Dan Hurst.
Cane is #43


----------



## BonMallari

Glenda Brown said:


> Flash entered the water on the left hand side of the gunner and it stated in the description of the blind that it should be the right. Flash runs hard on a blind and was a few steps ahead of where he needed a whistle. Really proud of the National he had. I am counting on Flash and Kaye being back next year.
> 
> Glenda


have known Kaye since she and Clint attended A&M, she and her husband Roger have contributed a lot to the sport by the generous use of their property for the FT in TX, we were pulling hard for her and VERY proud of her showing..She is a great representative for the sport and for golden owners everywhere


----------



## Dave Burton

Yep typo, I had two 42's in that post.



Twin Willows Labs said:


> #42 is Bullet and Dan Hurst.
> Cane is #43


----------



## dckdwg82

Wow!!! Just looked at the 9th. Thats a hellar test for sure, Id be happy if my pup picked up the 90yd mark. lol


----------



## huntinman

First 6 dogs: 1 pickup, 1 double handle, 1 single handle... 3 did it.


----------



## blake_mhoona

how does test dog get away with only running it as a triple? i thought you ran the test as its laid out so handlers can see the factors involved with all the marks


----------



## DenverB2B

Bill, do you know which dogs did what out of those first six?


----------



## huntinman

From FB, 11 good, 12 PU, 17 good, 19 handle, 20 handled, 23 double handle
And 24 good. All I know at this point.

Was wrong about 20... Or actually he might have done great and had a quick handle... But a handle nevertheless.

28 just handled... Damn! Tough test.


----------



## blake_mhoona

DenverB2B said:


> Bill, do you know which dogs did what out of those first six?


the retriever callbacks tab on top left of the blog is updated quicker than the descriptions


----------



## AmiableLabs

Narrator: "Welcome to Jeopardy!"
Contestant: "I will take 2014 National Amateur for 100, Alex."
Alex: "The ninth series, a water quad."
Contestant: "What is a 'ball-buster?'"
Alex: "That is correct."
(No applause, the question was too easy. Everyone knew it.)


----------



## Marissa E.

Just saw on Facebook my pick #33 Slider is sneezing and getting looked at... So they moved on to dog 42 
 hope he is ok! Still rooting for him!


----------



## huntinman

Marissa E. said:


> Just saw on Facebook my pick #33 Slider is sneezing and getting looked at... So they moved on to dog 42
> hope he is ok! Still rooting for him!


Might have inhaled a foxtail or cheatgrass. They have both out there. Hope he blows whatever it is out and is good to go.


----------



## huntinman

42..bullet just did well


----------



## huntinman

Gun change. 10 have run 4 handles (one of them picked up)


----------



## Bridget Bodine

Pulling heavily for # 52 Sammie Thompson and Payton and rooting also for John and Cane and Dr Ed and Holland!!!!


----------



## budsdad

blake_mhoona said:


> how does test dog get away with only running it as a triple? i thought you ran the test as its laid out so handlers can see the factors involved with all the marks


Test dog is for the judges not the handlers. Dr. Ed want to weigh in on this one?


----------



## huntinman

There were two test dogs... Between the two test dogs, the handlers were able to see all of the birds thrown. The dogs may not have been able to do it... But some of the working dogs can't either... So? Run it.


----------



## fishin444

Hope Slider can go. Would be a shame to come this far and not finish the series.


----------



## dckdwg82

fishin444 said:


> Hope Slider can go. Would be a shame to come this far and not finish the series.


 It was on the blog earlier and it looked like he did a really good job but I don't see it up there anymore?


----------



## huntinman

dckdwg82 said:


> It was on the blog earlier and it looked like he did a really good job but I don't see it up there anymore?


No... He has not run.


----------



## dckdwg82

huntinman said:


> No... He has not run.


 That's crazy when I looked on my phone earlier and it showed him but when I went back to it it was gone. Maybe they put it on the wrong dog and changed it


----------



## huntinman

His number is still there... Just an explanation that they pulled him from the rotation due to his sneezing problem. At last report he was being checked by a vet.


----------



## dckdwg82

huntinman said:


> His number is still there... Just an explanation that they pulled him from the rotation due to his sneezing problem. At last report he was being checked by a vet.


Thanks Bill. Hoping for the best for him either way. I know I'm enjoying training the Slider pup I have and good luck with yours. Mine is 100 mph all the time


----------



## huntinman

dckdwg82 said:


> Thanks Bill. Hoping for the best for him either way. I know I'm enjoying training the Slider pup I have and good luck with yours. *Mine is 100 mph all the tim*e


HaHa... I can relate to that!


----------



## Marissa E.

From Facebook; Slider was taken to vet and was anesthetized It was a foxtail. They got it removed. He is cleared to run first thing tomorrow! Goooo Slider!

Edit: there was a photo on Facebook... The foxtail was huge! Poor pooch!


----------



## Annette

Lauren posted and showed the Foxtail ad gave details. Slider is cleared to run. So glad they got it before it started to travel.


----------



## AmiableLabs

Kudos to the judges for giving Slider a second chance.

"Treat others the same way you would want to be treated in the same situation."


----------



## Renee P.

Annette said:


> Lauren posted and showed the Foxtail ad gave details. Slider is cleared to run. So glad they got it before it started to travel.


Here it is :shock::


----------



## dckdwg82

Poor guy. Then he got bit in the face by a cooperhead about a month or so ago.


mitty said:


> Here it is :shock::


----------



## BonMallari

French Tip manicure with glitter..NiCE


----------



## SjSmith

Have they started yet today?


----------



## huntinman

SjSmith said:


> Have they started yet today?


The test was facing east... So they were waiting for the lighting to improve a bit. When it finally did, first dog #33 Slider got a no bird.


----------



## jhnnythndr

He's having an eventful trial.

The updates seem to be coming in a bit on the pluggish side


----------



## SjSmith

Thanks Bill. Couldn't find an update.
Hope Slider pins em.


----------



## huntinman

#83 Gracie just completed the 9th.


----------



## jhnnythndr

Come on 85. Daddy needs a new pair of shoes.


----------



## canuckkiller

*Slider's "No Bird"*

The inadequate throw, whether low, short, is ON THE JUDGES!
A 400 yard mark, if that was the gun position, the judges absolutely must
be Pro-Active re the thrower & his arm so that there isn't a 'No Bird',
particularly when the judges know the running dog has gone thru what
Slider had. I'm disgusted.

Bill Connor


----------



## huntinman

They switched out the thrower after the test dog. The first no bird was Slider. Might actually help him as the sun is in their face. Come back 6 dogs... 20 mins dog... Two hours. Sun up higher. 

But, they just had another no bird for Stinger... B Bumble.


----------



## jhnnythndr

No bird!!! Jeez Louise.


----------



## Wade Thurman

canuckkiller said:


> The inadequate throw, whether low, short, is ON THE JUDGES!
> A 400 yard mark, if that was the gun position, the judges absolutely must
> be Pro-Active re the thrower & his arm so that there isn't a 'No Bird',
> particularly when the judges know the running dog has gone thru what
> Slider had. I'm disgusted.
> 
> Bill Connor


Is the no bird on a dead bird? Either way it shouldn't matter who the dog is or what has happened to the dog, good, bad or otherwise.


----------



## Kyle Garris

The suspense is killin' me!


----------



## huntinman

Tubb did it


----------



## huntinman

101 Holland and Dr. Ed did the 9th.

No bird for 102


----------



## Chad Beard

GREAT JOB TUBB and Mrs. Martha!!!!!!!
Keep it up


----------



## huntinman

So Slider picked em all up without handling and without a no bird and didn't inhale anything on the way out. 

Lauren should be able to relax... Till callbacks;-)


----------



## Annette

That is good to hear. Go Slider!


----------



## huntinman

#5 handling


----------



## Marissa E.

huntinman said:


> So Slider picked em all up without handling and without a no bird and didn't inhale anything on the way out.
> 
> Lauren should be able to relax... Till callbacks;-)



Yayyyy Slider!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

canuckkiller said:


> The inadequate throw, whether low, short, is ON THE JUDGES!
> A 400 yard mark, if that was the gun position, the judges absolutely must
> be Pro-Active re the thrower & his arm so that there isn't a 'No Bird',
> particularly when the judges know the running dog has gone thru what
> Slider had. I'm disgusted.
> 
> Bill Connor


Well, be disgusted. Big crap. A no bird. That's not the 1st No Bird in history & it won't be the last. Fault the judges for a no bird?? Are you kidding me???? There have been plenty times when a dog has had numerous no birds on flyers in Nationals. It is unfortunate, but it's not this crime against humanity. I guess the next thing you're going to say is it was intentional.


----------



## fishin444

Any one know if 85 Bumble Bee has run yet. No bird on the first attempt. The blog is so slow, I guess the internet connection is going in and out.


----------



## AmiableLabs

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Well, be disgusted. Big crap. A no bird. That's not the 1st No Bird in history & it won't be the last. Fault the judges for a no bird?? Are you kidding me???? There have been plenty times when a dog has had numerous no birds on flyers in Nationals. It is unfortunate, but it's not this crime against humanity. I guess the next thing you're going to say is it was intentional.


I would say Bill Connor has earned the right in the sport to complain about anything he wants.

http://www.theretrievernews.com/Library/HallofFameDogs/RoyalsMoosesMoe94


----------



## Trevor Toberny

Stinger handled... Still early but tubb may have won with that series if he does good next series


----------



## Doug Main

AmiableLabs said:


> I would say Bill Connor has earned the right in the sport to complain about anything he wants.


I don't care who he is, or WAS. He is not there and has no first hand knowledge on what he is talking about!!!! Being critical of the judges on an internet message board is almost always improper. Certainly it is in this instance! 

They just changed the thrower on the test dog! Don't you think the judges had some discussions with the powers that be about that throw!!!!


----------



## Justin Allen

Well give him a cookie. Blaming the judges for something like that is childish.


AmiableLabs said:


> I would say Bill Connor has earned the right in the sport to complain about anything he wants.
> 
> http://www.theretrievernews.com/Library/HallofFameDogs/RoyalsMoosesMoe94


----------



## huntinman

AmiableLabs said:


> I would say Bill Connor has earned the right in the sport to complain about anything he wants.
> 
> http://www.theretrievernews.com/Library/HallofFameDogs/RoyalsMoosesMoe94



Agreed... That's what a forum is for.


----------



## AmiableLabs

Doug Main said:


> He is not there and has no first hand knowledge on what he is talking about!!!! Being critical of the judges on an internet message board is almost always improper. Certainly it is in this instance!


I refuse to assume anything. Including that he might be in contact with someone on site.


----------



## huntinman

You guys with your righteous indignation are funny. This is a big boy sport. Hope you don't judge much with that thin skin.


----------



## huntinman

11 year old #6 Yukon just did it!


----------



## fishin444

Agree Tubb may be the one to beat in the 10th. We'll see how the judges score the 9th though.


----------



## Doug Main

huntinman said:


> You guys with your righteous indignation are funny. This is a big boy sport. Hope you don't judge much with that thin skin.


More than you've run in the last several years.  No I'm just pointing calling out unwarranted criticism.


----------



## SjSmith

huntinman said:


> 11 year old #6 Yukon just did it!


That's awesome! I've had four labs that never even made it to 11.


----------



## huntinman

SjSmith said:


> That's awesome! I've had four labs that never even made it to 11.


Not only that, check out the description from the blog...

came to the line 10:34 am

LF: Smacked it

RF: went thru the middle of the pond veered wide L and smacked the bird

MR: over L of the island came out just R of the tree ventured to the flat and made a loop on the levee where the gunners stood then went out made a loop on the levee L & R jumped into water swam to the island and smacked it

LR: went over the L of the island veered toward the tree crossing over the flat to the high grass by the river and then came up in the area to SMACK the bird. A smashing good time for Yukon!


----------



## SjSmith

Wow, 20 back for the 10th!

Congrats to all who made it.


----------



## BonMallari

Dont count out the defending champion from repeating....especially in her backyard


----------



## dckdwg82

I was thinking the same thing. What will the 10th consist of?


BonMallari said:


> Dont count out the defending champion from repeating....especially in her backyard


----------



## Bridget Bodine

Congrats to John Thomas and to Dr Ed for making it to the 10th!!


----------



## zipmarc

BonMallari said:


> Dont count out the defending champion from repeating....especially in her backyard


Both Ivy and Dottie are back for the 10th, but Dottie's got a handle.


----------



## 2tall

I count 12 with no handles. I know that is not all that counts, but looks like a pretty strong group going into the 10th!


----------



## Razor Labs

I still believe Tubb's wins this hands down ;-)........Finish it with a bang Martha


----------



## SjSmith

Callbacks page says 7 with handles, 13 without.

Goodluck to all the finalists.


----------



## Garduck

Am I missing something is Bullet not right up there with Tubbs doesnt appear that hes put up much in the way of hunts.


----------



## 2tall

Same for Cane.


----------



## huntinman

But Cane and Freeway#50 just handled in the 10th


----------



## Razor Labs

Freeway handled twice in the 10th series


----------



## huntinman

The next two did as well 60 & 65. Bullet in the clubhouse with a martini...


----------



## huntinman

Defending Champ just handled...


----------



## huntinman

81 handling. 6 in a row after first dog. (Bullet)


----------



## jhnnythndr

Come on 85.


----------



## huntinman

83 Gracie nailed it... She has had a very good trial...


----------



## Renee P.

huntinman said:


> Defending Champ just handled...


They have a pic of her presumably after she ran, she looks like she got very warm.

I wonder if any handling decisions are due to worries that the dogs are getting too warm from the big hunts.


----------



## Razor Labs

Cruise, Joe, Ivy, Skeeter, Freeway and Cane have all handled in the 10th......Cruise and Freeway had a double handle


----------



## huntinman

mitty said:


> They have a pic of her presumably after she ran, she looks like she got very warm.
> 
> I wonder if any handling decisions are due to worries that the dogs are getting too warm from the big hunts.


72 with wind out of the north...low humidity and water in the test. They should't be too hot. When I lived out there it wasn't much of a concern. Maybe a little winded.


----------



## huntinman

85 Stinger did it... Thats 3...


----------



## jhnnythndr

Yeah buddy.


----------



## tucker

That yellow dog will be hard to beat. Go Hilltop.


----------



## jhnnythndr

No bird tubb- 


Come on 11!!


----------



## BonMallari

Congrats Dr. Aycock on another fine showing at a National...a threat till the end


----------



## Brad B

Way to go Holland and Dr. Ed! Sounds like a great trial for you two! Can't wait to see the final decision.


----------



## huntinman

11 year old Yukon finished his career by doing the 10th series of this National successfully. No handles. 

Congrats!!


----------



## meat hunter

Skeeter is 11 years old and retiring as a finalist also. Congrats to all the finalists! I'm proud of my pre national group with 3 finalists wat to go Sylvia,Martha, and Ed. Danny did a great job prepairing us all THANKS Danny ! Ed K


----------



## Breck

Interesting, of the 20 dogs called back to the 10th all are FC-AFC except for 1 AFC and newbe David Z's Abby, the only untitled dog to make it to the end. Her dam is a JH bred to a MH. David got to the national amateur by winning a Limited judged by Ed Haskins which I know wasn't a cake walk.Good story. Just could be one of those illusive once in a lifetime dogs.


----------



## huntinman

meat hunter said:


> Skeeter is 11 years old and retiring as a finalist also. Congrats to all the finalists! I'm proud of my pre national group with 3 finalists wat to go Sylvia,Martha, and Ed. Danny did a great job prepairing us all THANKS Danny ! Ed K


Dang right! You have had some good runs yourself Ed... Including being a Finalist.


----------



## jhnnythndr

Looks like Willie made it all 10 clean as well I believe.


----------



## labsforme

Dave Z is a genuine nice guy too.Congratulations to him and all the finalists.


----------



## EdA

Dr. Ed's prediction 24,83, or 98


----------



## Brad B

Well if I had to pick from just your picks Ed, I'd pull for Gracie.


----------



## zipmarc

Breck said:


> Interesting, of the 20 dogs called back to the 10th all are FC-AFC except for 1 AFC and newbe David Z's Abby, the only untitled dog to make it to the end. Her dam is a JH bred to a MH. David got to the national amateur by winning a Limited judged by Ed Haskins which I know wasn't a cake walk.Good story. Just could be one of those illusive once in a lifetime dogs.


Abby is very talented and this team is lucky enough to live in Oregon near Jerry Patopea so training was relatively easy to be had.


----------



## Brad B

Congrats to all the finalist! An elite group to have gotten that far!


----------



## MikeBoley

meat hunter said:


> Skeeter is 11 years old and retiring as a finalist also. Congrats to all the finalists! I'm proud of my pre national group with 3 finalists wat to go Sylvia,Martha, and Ed. Danny did a great job prepairing us all THANKS Danny ! Ed K


I'll second that Ed K, what a great week of PreNational training we had and to have 1/3 of our group be finalist shows we had a good coach and group. Hope one of our group brings home the prize.
Mike and Chili


----------



## blake_mhoona

Nafc Tubb! Now I'll never be able to afford a Tubby puppy that I've wanted for over a year! Congrats!


----------



## lucas

jhnnythndr said:


> Come on 85.


 My favorite!


----------



## MikeBoley

Congrats Martha and Tubb


----------



## Mike Kempel

Congrats Tubb and Martha!! I bought a Tubb pup when he was just an AFC out of one of his first litters and I love her! Been following him every week since! Well deserved!


----------



## Richard Finch

Way to go Tubb and Martha!!!


Richard


----------



## Brad B

Way to go Tubb!! I've seen some nice pups from him...expect to see more too! Congrats Martha!


----------



## blake_mhoona

Please pull my name in the garmin raffle! I had Tubb! With the extra collar maybe I can convince the wife we need a Tubb puppy!


----------



## Alain

Congrats to Martha and Tubb with this amazing win!


----------



## Dave Mirek

Way to go Tubbs and Martha! My Tubbs daughter is jumping up and down for her daddy!


----------



## Dave Farrar

Congrats to Tubbs, Dr. Ed and Holland and lastly to Susan Bledsoe for qualifying for the big dance.


----------



## 2Shot_Chet

Congrats to Tubb and Mrs. and Mr. Russell. Ran my 1st ever derby today, with my Tubb pup, something I'll always remember. Thanks


----------



## Dick Jennings

Martha and Tubb, that is so wonderful! Best wishes Martha, John and Tubb.


----------



## Jamee Strange

Way to go Tubby and Martha!! He has been on my stud list for the past 2 years. Who knows if that'll be able to happen now. He is such a consistent dog!! This is a well deserved (and appears to be earned) win as well. Congrats!


----------



## Jamee Strange

2Shot_Chet said:


> Congrats to Tubb and Mrs. and Mr. Russell. Ran my 1st ever derby today, with my Tubb pup, something I'll always remember. Thanks


That's sooooo cool! Ran the first derby the day daddy won the National! Awesome memory! How did your pup do?


----------



## David Maddox

Congrats to NAFC/FC-Tubb and his wonderful handler Martha!!!


----------



## M Hassman

I'm getting a TUBB puppy in September! The breeding took place while TUBB was on his way to Oregon! Maybe I should name the puppy "LUCKY"!!!!! SO EXCITED!!!!


----------



## leemac

Well that settles it. Its Mr. Tubb! Congrats to everyone that qualified and ran, especially the Russell's and Tubb!


----------



## meat hunter

CONGRATS!!! To Martha, Tub,and John. John and Martha Russel are two of the nicest people in the world. The worlds greatest blind planter Jack says go tubby! Ed K


----------



## BonMallari

Congrats to Mr and Mrs Russell on their new National Amateur champion


but in a year when we lost a great champion in NFC AFC Candlewood's Something Royal (Windy) how fitting is it that her SON wins the National Amateur...Congrats to breeders Ken and Brenda Neil


Congrats to ALL the dogs that Qualified, those that were fortunate enough to compete, and to ALL the Finalists a job well done, y'all made our sport very proud


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras

Congrats to the winners. Congrats 11 yo dog, Skeeter, who was a finalist and all the other finalists and their owners/handlers. What an exciting read. Thanks everyone.
Thanks to those writing the Blog. Tera and the others. That was great information and well done. Really enjoyed the coverage and pictures.


----------



## Breck

Yea! Weezer!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes

Congrats to Mrs. Martha & NAFC FC Tubb. That's awesome. 

Congrats to Miss Sylvia with Gracie, Dr. Ed with Holland, and Mr. Robby with Skeeter (What a great way to send the yellow boy into retirement.) & Manny for being Finalists. 

A big congrats to all the other Finalists.


----------



## 2tall

BonMallari said:


> Congrats to Mr and Mrs Russell on their new National Amateur champion
> 
> 
> but in a year when we lost a great champion in NFC AFC Candlewood's Something Royal (Windy) how fitting is it that her SON wins the National Amateur...Congrats to breeders Ken and Brenda Neil
> 
> 
> Congrats to ALL the dogs that Qualified, those that were fortunate enough to compete, and to ALL the Finalists a job well done, y'all made our sport very proud


I did not know this! Amazing isn't it, how a truly legendary dog continues to add stars to her crown even after she has passed. I know for me, Windy has always been the the icon of this sport.


----------



## tzappia

Outstanding coverage Tera! You should be very proud.


----------



## JS

Congratulations to all who qualified and gave it a go.

Special congratulations to Chuck & Mary Jane Schwiekert who made a great showing with all 3 of their dogs ... Maggie to the 8th, Louie (past finalist) to the 9th, and Yukon as a finalist!

Great performance!

JS


----------



## jhnnythndr

What's the longest line of national champs at this point? Maxx/chica-prize-windy-tubb is pretty legit if its not the longest string. Especially when you include waldorfs high tech.


----------



## Goose

Goose sends his congratulations to Tubb! What a fantastic accomplishment! We enjoyed watching it all from Texas.


----------



## Butch Chambers

Way to go Martha and Tubb! It's nice to see all that hard work pay off.


----------

